

I Hired a Zombie: The True Cost of a Bad Hire - azylman
http://mashable.com/2012/07/09/i-hired-a-zombie/

======
azylman
_In this economy, employers can afford to be picky and potential employees
will put up with a lot_

While I agree that it's important to make sure you hire good employees,
"because I can" is not a good reason to make the hiring process as painful and
drawn out as possible.

------
BasDirks
Instead of a mediocre infographic on how bad workers are bad I'd prefer to see
why the hiring process failed so badly.

------
angdis
$50000 sounds cheap! That doesn't factor in the opportunity cost of missing
out on a "good hire".

IMHO, the "cost" of a bad hire is some multiple of their salary-- more like
200K-1M. Even worse if you add-up lost customers.

------
toomuchcoffee
It cuts both ways, of course. A zombie employer (or manager) can also be a big
hit to your wallet -- not to mention your health and sanity.

